# A friendly "hello" from germany!



## big_man (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello alltohether!

I live and come from germany, near cologne, and I train now since 20 years.

I am a member in some other german bodybuilding boards, but I am very interested whats going on in bodybuilding in other countries. I will be happy to find some english boys and girls who love this sport as much as me.

Please forgive me about my bad english, but I try to learn it good as soon as I can.

I have experience with all kinds of steroids, like testosterone enanthate, trenbolone and so on. Since march this year I work with STH from Norditropin and Insulin.

I hope that I can help you by questions and also hope that you all can help me, too.

best regards


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard mate, your english is better than many on this board!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep welcome. Speak better English than most people where I live lol.


----------



## big_man (Sep 23, 2012)

Many thanks for your friendly reply!

I hope I can get a good and helpfull member.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Willkommen!


----------



## big_man (Sep 23, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Willkommen!


Hello, Big_Idiot!

You speak german?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

more likely that he's just a big_idiot :whistling:


----------



## big_man (Sep 23, 2012)

Are not we all a little idiots?

I mean, we train every day in the week, eat big quantities chickenbreast, beef, rice and potatoes every day, use steroids and so on and hope every single day to get bigger muscles? :wink:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

big_man said:


> Are not we all a little idiots?
> 
> I mean, we train every day in the week, eat big quantities chickenbreast, beef, rice and potatoes every day, use steroids and so on and hope every single day to get bigger muscles? :wink:


When I'm reading your posts, in my head I hear the voice of Markus Ruhl!!

You are right though, to people outside of bodybuilding, we are the idiots.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

welcome mate, i lived in germany for 4 years and can barely speak a word lol. i had a wicked night out in cologne though


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome mate!


----------



## big_man (Sep 23, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> When I'm reading your posts, in my head I hear the voice of Markus Ruhl!!
> 
> You are right though, to people outside of bodybuilding, we are the idiots.


Yeah, that's what I mean!

I'm unfortunately not big Markus, we in germany say loving "der digge Maggus":wink:, translated "the thick Maggus", but I know him a little personally because a good friend of me is a good friend of him.

Markus is really a humorous, friendly man, like in his videos. January this year I trained in his gym in Darmstadt, but unfortunately he wasn't there at this time...

My big interest is how anything around bodybuilding by you in UK works. I want get to know other bodybuilders outside germany and UK is a country I like very much.

Here in germany we bodybuilders are for the rest of the people who live here, idiots, really! If you don't play football or tennis you are in the public an outsider.

That's a mentality I don't like by german people...

Is this the same by you in UK or are the public more tolerant with bodybuilders, powerlifters and so on who build his muscles?


----------



## big_man (Sep 23, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> welcome mate, i lived in germany for 4 years and can barely speak a word lol. i had a wicked night out in cologne though


haha, fortunately the most people in germany speak english, so you sure haven't the motivation to learn it very well, right?:laugh:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi mate...welcome to UKM :bounce:

It's good you've joined, it'll be interesting to learn what the BB training is like in Germany.

Alot of people in the UK see Steroid users as people who 'use drugs'!! A couple of members have had negative experiences when getting their pins etc from needle exchanges.


----------



## big_man (Sep 23, 2012)

That's what I mean, here in germany the people and the public see it so, too!

I don't understand this!!!

And the law against use steroids is very strict here, too! I know that the law by you about this changed since april this year, though the justice is not so strict by you, yet.

But I hope for you all it don't be not here like in germany!

I think the justice has other problems like really drugs like heroin, kokain and people who **** children, that's more important!

We only use it to get bigger, that's all...


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

big_man said:


> Hello, Big_Idiot!
> 
> You speak german?


Not really mate lol, just some that i remember from school!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

big_man said:


> haha, fortunately the most people in germany speak english, so you sure haven't the motivation to learn it very well, right?:laugh:


yeah thats right. bit ignorant i suppose


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome mate 

A little something for you :thumb:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to uk-m mate .


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome along


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome bro :thumbup1:


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi dude, welcome to the jungle


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome! I'm Planning to learn to speak German at some point  good to have u here


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome! I'm Planning to learn to speak German at some point


whyyyyy?? LOL

I worked in munich 5days/week last year, and still do 2 days/week there for the foreseeable future... not sure I would bother to learn it otherwise... no need to read the Porsche owner's manual in the "mother tongue" :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ausbuilt said:


> whyyyyy?? LOL
> 
> I worked in munich 5days/week last year, and still do 2 days/week there for the foreseeable future... not sure I would bother to learn it otherwise... no need to read the Porsche owner's manual in the "mother tongue" :lol:


I just like keeping my mind active... (As well as my body) - I learned Spanish, French and Latin years ago... So German/Italian next


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bvgger off @ausbuilt I *know* you've got a Trabant, not a Porsche!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I just like keeping my mind active... (As well as my body) - I learned Spanish, French and Latin years ago... So German/Italian next


brains, a gifted tongue and female weight trained bod.... what alluring combo.. if I wasn't happily married.... :wub:



latblaster said:


> Bvgger off @ausbuilt I *know* you've got a Trabant, not a Porsche!


LOL nah, the wife's car is a boxster; I've had to learn broad norfolk for my owners manual:

http://www.norfolkdialect.com/letter.htm

as my car is made in Hethel :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I see @ausbuilt 's Trebant has been on test/tren too


----------



## tigerblood (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello together!

Last year at september i created an account as "big_man"! Some weeks later, I had an accident in which my quadrizeps muscle had a tear. I had to be operated in a hospital and must make break with my training.

I began my training in January this year and now anything is alright! I'm very happy about that!

The problem is that I was now so long time here on this board ans I forgot my password and the e-mail adress which I logged in with my old nickname as big_man!

Is it possible that an admin can help me to get my old nickname back?

Thanks, and best regards,

big_man


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Big_Idiot said:


> Willkommen!


Beat me to it!


----------



## tigerblood (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello together!

Last year at september i created an account as "big_man"! Some weeks later, I had an accident in which my quadrizeps muscle had a tear. I had to be operated in a hospital and must make break with my training.

I began my training in January this year and now anything is alright! I'm very happy about that!

The problem is that I was now so long time here on this board ans I forgot my password and the e-mail adress which I logged in with my old nickname as big_man!

Is it possible that an admin can help me to get my old nickname back?

Thanks, and best regards,

big_man


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome mate


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

big_man said:


> Are not we all a little idiots?
> 
> I mean, we train every day in the week, eat big quantities chickenbreast, beef, rice and potatoes every day, use steroids and so on and hope every single day to get bigger muscles? :wink:


A certain degree of poetic beauty, would you not agree?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Welcome back brother


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

tigerblood said:


> Hello together!
> 
> Last year at september i created an account as "big_man"! Some weeks later, I had an accident in which my quadrizeps muscle had a tear. I had to be operated in a hospital and must make break with my training.
> 
> ...


Welcome back tigerblood aka big_man good to hear your on the mend and back training. This lady @Katy may be able to help retrieve your original name


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Welcome back tigerblood aka big_man good to hear your on the mend and back training. This lady @Katy may be able to help retrieve your original name


Yeah, I should be able to help. Please contact me via the 'contact us' link giving me your account details, and I'll look into it


----------



## tigerblood (Dec 11, 2013)

Many thanks for your help, Katy!

I just whrote you!

big_man


----------



## tigerblood (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello Katy!

I still whrote you back an e-mail with a new e-mai account to reactivate my old nickname "bigman", but still now I didn't get a reply back from you!

Perhaps you forgot it, Katy?

thanks,

big_man


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tigerblood said:


> Hello Katy!
> 
> I still whrote you back an e-mail with a new e-mai account to reactivate my old nickname "bigman", but still now I didn't get a reply back from you!
> 
> ...


I've replied


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome mate I was born in Germany and also lived on Hameln for years. Lovely place.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey hey!!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello mate...welcome to the site


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome!!! I am foreigner as well.


----------

